# Aunt Becky is a Brute!



## bikewhorder (Mar 18, 2013)

Some of you might remember Aunt Becky from this thread

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...get-much-nicer-than-this&highlight=aunt+becky

Tonight I just stumbled upon this item from the same seller

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-pre...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac29663a7 

Its not a bad price, but could someone please tell her that those parts can be removed without a sawzall! I sure hope that wasn't a good frame.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 18, 2013)

Aunt Becky the butcher


----------



## cl222 (Mar 18, 2013)

......................................................The head..............http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321092215738 been found.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2013)

Aunt Becky has very mannish hands!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2013)

*I live to serve!*

Ok, I sent her/him/it a message,

"*Dear auntbecky715,*

I  don't know if you realize it, but the entire antique bicycle hobby  refers to you as Becky the Butcher. we all cringe when you hack and saw  the bikes apart. please, please start disassembling them with tools  other than a Sawzall, we would all be grateful. it will truly be a shame  when you do this to something truly rare and valuable. I'm sorry if  this comes across wrong but that was a prewar Shelby at one time!"


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2013)

Fenders are listed under growwgro also from Goodman, Wi. Maybe the grower is the butcher.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Ok, I sent her/him/it a message,
> 
> "*Dear auntbecky715,*
> 
> I  don't know if you realize it, but the entire antique bicycle hobby  refers to you as Becky the Butcher. we all cringe when you hack and saw  the bikes apart. please, please start disassembling them with tools  other than a Sawzall, we would all be grateful. it will truly be a shame  when you do this to something truly rare and valuable. I'm sorry if  this comes across wrong but that was a prewar Shelby at one time!"




Please let us know the response if at all.


----------



## IJamEcono (Mar 19, 2013)

Aunt Becky is less than two hours from me. Perhaps I should buy something and pay a visit to pick up, just to see what's really going on up there.

Then again, she probably would take her Sawzall to me.

Nevermind.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

Bike murderer!!!!!  bet they have bike parts dangling from the ceiling and he/she has a saddle leather face!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

..."The SAW is all we know"...  mah, mah b.b.bu.brother heh mahkes head cheese. rheel gud too!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2013)

first response:



> *Dear 37fleetwood,*
> 
> HELLO !
> 
> ...




second response:



> *Dear 37fleetwood,*
> 
> HELLO
> 
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

dunt ceem ant becky may'd it pahst fif grayd 'cord'n too her gud spelun/gramma. I gotz lotza nikelz heeah to pruve her wraung.....


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 19, 2013)

Methinks Aunt Becky should have spent just a wee bit more time in that remedial English class.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Methinks Aunt Becky should have spent just a wee bit more time in that remedial English class.




it's a shame we've stopped investing in Industrial Arts in school, apparently they started the cuts early where Aunt Becky went to school, she could have used an Autoshop class in High School... oh wait, what am I saying...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> dunt ceem ant becky may'd it pahst fif grayd 'cord'n too her gud spelun/gramma. I gotz lotza nikelz heeah to pruve her wraung.....




it's hard sometimes to talk with that much chewin tobackee in your mouth...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

ewe half kno rite tu saigh thet!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

...maybe aunt Becky is one of the clan from the movie, "Wrong Turn".....


----------



## Ray (Mar 19, 2013)

Haha!!  That`s too funny!!



37fleetwood said:


> first response:
> 
> 
> 
> second response:


----------



## cl222 (Mar 19, 2013)

The other thing that is funny is she/he/bike butcher says that ''_you would not pay a nickle in regards to a girls bike._'' and ''_You know that a girls bike isn't worth nothing only the parts are._'' If it was a Shelby it was worth plenty even if it was a girls bike. 

Also    ''_,so others can finish there projects._''         WHERE?!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2013)

I can see it now,  like the old National Lampoon cover "Buy this magazine or we'll shoot this dog" someone's gonna post an ad "buy my bike for x$ or I'll Aunt Becky it" or maybe I'll Aunt Becky it to make packing it easier.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yall doesn't know who you be messin with. I hopes yall don't wake up in the mornin missing yer penis. Here be aunt Becky, AKA Catherine Becker. 
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wife-cuts-off-husbands-penis-throws-garbage-disposal/story?id=14055080


----------



## Ray (Mar 20, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Yall doesn't know who you be messin with. I hopes yall don't wake up in the mornin missing yer penis. Here be aunt Becky, AKA Catherine Becker.
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wife-cuts-off-husbands-penis-throws-garbage-disposal/story?id=14055080




LOL  Nice one!


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Scott better apoligize*



GTs58 said:


> Yall doesn't know who you be messin with. I hopes yall don't wake up in the mornin missing yer penis. Here be aunt Becky, AKA Catherine Becker.
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wife-cuts-off-husbands-penis-throws-garbage-disposal/story?id=14055080




Man if I was Scott I'd say I'm sorry...you don't want to end up like this dude!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2019)

Aunt Becky still around?


----------



## vincev (Jan 29, 2019)

"hat I disassembly and sell parts ,so  others can finish there projects."  UGH    I hate when people misuse their,there and they're.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2019)

vincev said:


> "hat I disassembly and sell parts ,so  others can finish there projects."  UGH    I hate when people misuse their,there and they're.




Me two!


----------

